# Hechinger Snowblower



## astrong (Sep 11, 2011)

I have an old Hechinger 523 track drive snow blower. Bogs down when under a load. The carburetor has been rebuilt. Starts fine, runs like a top until its under a load. I'm thinking the there is a problem with the governor but don't know how it works and can't find a manual on the machine. It has a Tecumseh 5 hp motor, no manual for that either.
Thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if you never touched the governor there should be no problem with it. and if the were no internal engine problems nothing should have broken it. at the very least you should pull the float bowl and needle valve and idle and high speed jet screws and clean them out before you mess with the governor. i am not the most experienced with small engines and can build most anything but the only time i have pulled my hair out in the last 15 years or so was when i have messed with governors.

i know there are some guys here that can guide you better, but in the last few years of collecting/salvaging every engine needed carb /gas tank work. at least 20 plus engines


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the group astrong. My experience with small engines has been pretty similar to td5771. Most just take a good carb cleaning, but let's see if you can find some help for you with that Tecumseh through either of these sites.

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/

CPD Online | Dealer Resources


----------

